# Mailman delievered me a rut!



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

I got a soft spot next to the corner of my driveway and the damn mailman found it today. Not the normal guy who ironically enough i was speaking good about to my wife taday. I think this was a different guy who does the sunday amazon deliveries. I saw the mail truck zooming through the neighborhood so i know this guy doesn't care as long as he gets done fast. Pisses me off. I tried sticking a shovel in and raising it up but it didnt really work. So i got a bag of top soil and filled it in and seeded.

I had the same issue 2 years ago with the mai lady i had at the time. I went to the post office and complained about her the the post master. She was cutting the corner and driving over my sprinkler head. So then she started playing games and got giving me my mail if she didnt have a clear easy access cause of a car parked near by on the street. She said shes not allowed to backup. I live on a cul de sac and my mailbox is in a dumb spot but it is still manageable if the mailman has a lil respect.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I hear ya! I have one who pulls down always along the very edge of the asphalt driveway and last winter she cracked it! I patched it as best as possible. She's a damn sweetheart so I can't bring myself to say anything!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@outdoorsmen Moved this to the general discussion area as all members might have this problem!


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I feel your pain man.

My mail lady drove over a renovation area last year and left a good tire track and rut in my new lawn in the driveway (120 sq foot circle). She also drove over a rake, hose end sprayer, and ran over some monkeygrass alongside the driveway. This year she struck again. She's a ninja and I can't ever catch her due to work hours but my wife gave it to her after the first lawn assault. I have the round-about on my driveway blocked so she can't use it and wipe out all of my things. Apparently driving up and backing out is too difficult.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

outdoorsmen said:


> ... I live on a cul de sac and my mailbox is in a dumb spot but it is still manageable if the mailman has a lil respect.


You may want to consider moving your mailbox -- if there's a better spot for it, this may be the best option. Consider spots such as the other side of the driveway, closer to the driveway, somewhere it is protected by a curb or boulder, etc.

You can also consider replacing the grass in the area that is getting run over with something else -- granite cobblestones, crushed rock, asphalt, pavers, etc.

Sometimes the best solution is to think completely out of the box and do something quite different.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I like the idea of a 3' tall stone. Kind of hard to drive over...


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Sounds good in theory but with my luck it would probably backfire cuz my wife would find it with her car


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

outdoorsmen said:


> Sounds good in theory but with my luck it would probably backfire cuz my wife would find it with her car


 :rofl: Aww...


----------

